# What makes Oden so much better than Bynum?



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

serious question since I dont watch college ball.

Also if Bynum played 2 years at UCONN and entered the draft at what number would you pick him?

since roy hibbert (one slow *** trucka) is expected to land at #8, I'm assuming he would end up somewhere in between 1~8.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Being awesome, thats what makes him better.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Oden has size along with athleticism that Bynum doesn't even begin to compare with. Bynum has great size but athletically leaves a bit to be desired.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Marketability. Today's NBA isn't based off talent but rather how much someone like Oden or the extremely overrated LeBron James can make off a shoe contract.* Oden's a more prepared player and better defensive player but I think Bynum will end up being better. *It's the same debate that you could have had in 1996 between Allen Iverson and Kobe Bryant.*


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> Oden has size along with athleticism that Bynum doesn't even begin to compare with. Bynum has great size but athletically leaves a bit to be desired.


Summed up nicely. Oden also seems to have the nasty streak that many superstars have.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

koberules24 said:


> *Marketability. Today's NBA isn't based off talent but rather how much someone like Oden or the extremely overrated LeBron James can make off a shoe contract.* Oden's a more prepared player and better defensive player but I think Bynum will end up being better. *It's the same debate that you could have had in 1996 between Allen Iverson and Kobe Bryant.*


Bynum being better?

I refuse to even justify that by laughing.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

koberules24 said:


> *Marketability. Today's NBA isn't based off talent but rather how much someone like Oden or the extremely overrated LeBron James can make off a shoe contract.* Oden's a more prepared player and better defensive player but I think Bynum will end up being better. *It's the same debate that you could have had in 1996 between Allen Iverson and Kobe Bryant.*


Christ...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Christ...



If you were a real man Rawse you'd ban him.














Just kidding, cant ban people for drinking too much of the Kobe/Laker sauce.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I remember watching ESPN during the draft when we drafted Bynum and i remember them saying that experts predicted Bynum to go top 5 after his 1st year of college. Had he stayed 2 years at UCONN its not a reach to think that he could be top 3 this year. So although i still believe Oden is a slightly more complete player, a comparison to Oden is not that farfetched.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> I remember watching ESPN during the draft when we drafted Bynum and i remember them saying that experts predicted Bynum to go top 5 after his 1st year of college. Had he stayed 2 years at UCONN its not a reach to think that he could be top 3 this year. So although i still believe Oden is a slightly more complete player, a comparison to Oden is not that farfetched.



Its the most farfetched thing I've heard in weeks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Look a the leaps he made after just one year, and remember his 1st year he barely got any playing time. Imagine the type of improvement he would have made playing college ball and getting PT. And look at the type of numbers Bogut is putting up. Theyre not terribly better. On top of that, is Bynum any worse than Hibbert??


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

What makes Noah/hibbert better than Bynum would be a better question.

Bynum is more like Hibbert quality if you want to argue.


----------



## koberules24 (Nov 12, 2006)

R-Star said:


> If you were a real man Rawse you'd ban him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could definitely ban someone for drinking too much of Greg Oden's sauce in an NBA forum. *This subject has nothing to do with Kobe (I merely used him as a historical reference--and a damn good one at that)*. *Greg Oden, at best, figures to be a David Robinson type (David Robinson is not even comparable to the likes of Kareem, Wilt and Russell)*. Greg Oden still hasn't proven anything at the NBA level so you can't say he's _better_ than Bynum. Oden could still be the next Kwame Brown for all you know (one year of college doesn't affect that possibility).


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Being awesome, thats what makes him better.


****in genius answer

you ****in basketball god


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Amareca said:


> What makes Noah/hibbert better than Bynum would be a better question.
> 
> Bynum is more like Hibbert quality if you want to argue.


i never asked for a better question to be asked. 

you didnt answer my question, you failed.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Seriously. I think Oden will be a much better play than Bynum, but there is no point in being scoffing at another poster. If you disagree, explain why no matter how obvious it seems to you. dannyM clearly stated that he doesn't watch college basketball. This is a discussion forum, not a "who can be the biggest jerk" contest.


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

koberules24 said:


> *Marketability. Today's NBA isn't based off talent but rather how much someone like Oden or the extremely overrated LeBron James can make off a shoe contract.* Oden's a more prepared player and better defensive player but I think Bynum will end up being better. *It's the same debate that you could have had in 1996 between Allen Iverson and Kobe Bryant.*


Greg Oden > Manute Bol > Kobe Bryant


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

oden's explosiveness and Defensive abilities are lightyears ahead of Andrew's. It's not even funny. But I am very unimpressed w/ Oden's offensive game. I know he played this year w/ basically one hand, but his post skills are no where near polished, and, at least at this point, aren't better than Andrew's. I don't think it's too far fetched to see Andrew being a better low post presence than Oden (if they ever give him the ball), but Oden will always have a much, MUCH bigger impact on the game.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Silk D said:


> oden's explosiveness and Defensive abilities are lightyears ahead of Andrew's. It's not even funny. But I am very unimpressed w/ Oden's offensive game. I know he played this year w/ basically one hand, but his post skills are no where near polished, and, at least at this point, aren't better than Andrew's. I don't think it's too far fetched to see Andrew being a better low post presence than Oden (if they ever give him the ball), but Oden will always have a much, MUCH bigger impact on the game.


Pretty good analysis. I can see Bynum being a better scorer and low-block presence than Oden. Oden will be a much better defender and player, though because of his athleticism and explosiveness. I said it before and I'll say it again. Bynum has the potential to be like Elden Campbell. Campbell was a very solid big man before Shaq arrived. A good low-post scorer, a solid rebounder, and a solid shot blocker. Not an elite big man but a good one. Oden can be an elite big man.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Oden plays great man to man and help defense, he makes correct rotations and has good focus.

Bynum has a softer touch offensively and that is his primary edge over Oden, however defensively he is very far away due to mental lapses and general awareness.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I pretty much expect Hibbert to be a better NBA player than Andrew Bynum. Bynum has an immaturity to his game as a big man that shows. Although he's improving his offensive game still looks incredibly unrefined. I expect Hibbert to be a very good NBA scorer because he has touch, fundamentals and unlike Bynum actually plays "Tall" all the time.

Oden is in another world than Bynum, the same way Amare and Dwight Howard are. Oden was better than him when they were in HS. Nothing has changed in my mind other than Oden was forced to go to college.


----------



## Kobester888 (Jul 8, 2005)

Bynum is no way shape or form better than Oden, Noah or Hibbert.

Bynum has no heart. I understand that he is a young dude but he seem like he got that Kwame Brown syndrome. The ball would drop right by his face and he would just look at. He has no kind of tenacity. Look at the Amare Stoudamire's and the Dwight Howard's they came in the League with something to prove and they did it. They came out strong playing hard. I do not see that in Bynum.

I'll give him one more year to prove himself but he honestly plays like a girl. Stoudamire and Howard came in and help their team big time. And made huge leaps in their game during their 2nd year stint in the NBA. Bynum has not drastically improve any part of his game. He is still the same since his rookie year. I had high hopes for the kid but sometimes you got to cut your losses. 

My prediction of Bynum is that he will be a Black Guy Version of Will Perdue. I just don't see any promise in this guy. I am praying that I am wrong.


----------



## shakespeare (Nov 2, 2006)

I cannot believe a human being actually asked the question of what makes Oden so much better than Bynum?

That's like asking what makes Meagan Good so much better than Whoopi Goldberg? No one should have to answer either question. Not if you have a healthy brain.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

shakespeare said:


> I cannot believe a human being actually asked the question of what makes Oden so much better than Bynum?
> 
> That's like asking what makes Meagan Good so much better than Whoopi Goldberg? No one should have to answer either question. Not if you have a healthy brain.



Well I dont know who Meagan Good is, so its really exactly like that. Why is it so hard for people to understand that not everybody watches NCAA basketball and reads ESPN news everyday? He just asked a question, prefaced with the fact that he didnt know much about Oden. You guys act like he is the second coming of Christ.

And not one of the trolls have said why.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Kobester888 said:


> Bynum is no way shape or form better than Oden, Noah or Hibbert.
> 
> Bynum has no heart. I understand that he is a young dude but he seem like he got that Kwame Brown syndrome. The ball would drop right by his face and he would just look at. He has no kind of tenacity. Look at the Amare Stoudamire's and the Dwight Howard's they came in the League with something to prove and they did it. They came out strong playing hard. I do not see that in Bynum.
> 
> ...


Ok this I disagree with. Bynum is not in Oden's class, but I can't imagine Hibbert being better than Bynum. As for Noah, he'll be a good a sixth man in the league but I'm not too high on him either, he might be a good player in fantasy leages though.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, lets not go overboard people. I doubt Andrew will be great, but I'm positive he will be a very good center in this League. He made huge stides from year one to year two, and he's still only 19 w/ one of the best centers of all time showing him the ropes. 

Roy Hibbert? Are you serious? How many times did Roy Hibbert go up against anyone over 6'10"? With Hibbert's mobilty and explosion (or lack of), I have no doubt he'll be in foul trouble every single game he plays in. Com'on yaul, Andrew is a much, much better prospect than Hibbert.


----------



## Maddocks (Jun 16, 2006)

bynum will never be good if he keeps on giving the refs,"i didnt foul" looks when its clear he slaping peoples faces and arms.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I wouldn't be shocked if Roy Hibbert had a better rookie year than Bynum. I mean Hibbert is only one year older, but I see more skills with Hibbert and it's not like Bynum is so super athlete. He still looks raw.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

well I seriously hope Hibbert has a better rookie year than Andrew considering he spent three years in college and he won't be on a team w/ someone who takes 25+ shots a game. How do you not take Andrew coming out of high school his rookie year into account? Roy Hibbert averaged 5 ppg coming out of high school against college competition most of whom were half his size. and com'on, Andrew isn't dwight or Amare, but he is no stiff. Hibbert moves like Rick Smitts. N no way Hibbert has more post skills than Andrew. lets not forget Andrew's been going up against NBA centers while Hibbert has been going up against 6-9 college players. Andrew will be twice the player Hibbert is next year, and for years to come.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't see it with Bynum. I see serviceable, but I don't see the game. That's what I am seeing with him. Right now, he's just big. So he can get layups when Amare is not out there but to say Andrew isn't a stiff is funny. He sure as hell isn't athletic.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

The one big advantage Oden has, is consistent playtime in highly competitive games. That should help him when he's in pressure situations. Bynum, OTOH is a very young kid whose never played in the college arena and spent his first two pro seasons under a coach who traditionally doesn't have much use for rookies. 

The little I saw of Oden on TV, he really looked like a man among boys. But now he's gonna be a man among men, a higher level of competition and a more grueling schedule. 

Bynum, I think, has the advantage of excellent tutors. He's got Kareem, Phil, Rambis at hand. Prolly has Magic around too. And, he gets to play with Kobe, one of the most competitive players ever. Maybe he's not a natural talent but he's getting a hell of an education.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Andrew isn't Dwight, but he is solid athletically. It will be more obvious when he learns to take his time, and keep his balance. can Hibbert make these plays? 

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yCMBKzEHba0"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yCMBKzEHba0" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bYSHu9ylMc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8bYSHu9ylMc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Just read that Hibbert withdrew from the draft to go back to school.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> The one big advantage Oden has, is consistent playtime in highly competitive games. That should help him when he's in pressure situations. Bynum, OTOH is a very young kid whose never played in the college arena and spent his first two pro seasons under a coach who traditionally doesn't have much use for rookies.
> 
> The little I saw of Oden on TV, he really looked like a man among boys. But now he's gonna be a man among men, a higher level of competition and a more grueling schedule.
> 
> Bynum, I think, has the advantage of excellent tutors. He's got Kareem, Phil, Rambis at hand. Prolly has Magic around too. And, he gets to play with Kobe, one of the most competitive players ever. Maybe he's not a natural talent but he's getting a hell of an education.


and yet with these benefits, his questionable (according to coaching at least) work ethic looks that much worse.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Drewbs said:


> and yet with these benefits, his questionable (according to coaching at least) work ethic looks that much worse.


I think his work ethic is decent, but Phil and company want Andrew to develop the transcendant work ethic that some of the great superstars have. When I saw him giggling at the end of the bench after a playoff loss, my opinion of him went south. Yeah, he's still a kid. But you will not see Oden goofing off after a huge defeat.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

> Oden measures 6-foot-11½ in socks and 7-1 in shoes, and he weighs around 260. His wingspan is an impressive 7-5, and his standing reach nearly 9-3. Those measurements provide the biggest reason most scouts think Oden should be the No. 1 pick. In a league devoid of big, traditional centers -- Oden's numbers add up to a perfect 10.
> 
> Everything else is supposed to be gravy.
> 
> ...


Combined with excellent hands, coordination and defensive instincts. Just a great head on his shoulders.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Oden appears to be bigger, stronger, plus he has a year of college experience, which for some players can do wonders.


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I think his work ethic is decent, but Phil and company want Andrew to develop the transcendant work ethic that some of the great superstars have. When I saw him giggling at the end of the bench after a playoff loss, my opinion of him went south. Yeah, he's still a kid. But you will not see Oden goofing off after a huge defeat.


Yeah, honestly I wasn't thrilled when I saw that. At the same time, I don't know what he found so funny....we might argue that in this situation, wasn't a damned thing funny...but I don't know.

I'd really like to see the kid get more consistent, steady playing time.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Oden is playing in College where as Bynum is playing in the NBA, that is why Oden looks better. He is being a big fish in a small pond.


----------

